# Happy B-Day, PA!



## Mark (Jan 27, 2002)

Just in case you're paying attention...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2002)

Even if you aren't, we are. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Happy birthday, my friend!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 27, 2002)

Joyeux anniversaire, mon ami!


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 27, 2002)

Ehh... Happy birthday , Wuxia , Basil , Chromatic Chris , Court Jester, Scaramouche and Woody too.


----------



## PA (Jan 29, 2002)

*Oooh...*

I'm sooo touched. 

Thank you.

The first one to inquire about my age dies.

The next ones more painfully so.


----------



## Wuxia (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Oooh...*



			
				PA said:
			
		

> *The first one to inquire about my age dies. *




Hm? I wonder if I should seize the occasion to pit my skill against your barbarian rage.

Guess not. I may indeed die painfully...

Laughing.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 30, 2002)

So how old are you PA?


----------



## Poster Bard (Jan 30, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *So how old are you PA? *




Uh oh.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes, PA, How old are you?

_Bugbear packs up and moves to an isolated country with no extradition treaties_


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2002)

Hmm... He's probably about Gary Gygax`age, considering how well the two of them get along.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,  PA!!! 

As for the age issue, I would reply timeless.   It will confound the inquisitive.


----------



## PA (Feb 1, 2002)

*Never far from the heart*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Yes, PA, How old are you?
> 
> Bugbear packs up and moves to an isolated country with no extradition treaties *




It won't save you, Bugbear... Why don't you ask the It's Man what fell upon him, since he dared this dreadful post of his?


----------



## PA (Feb 1, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY,  PA!!!
> 
> As for the age issue, I would reply timeless.   It will confound the inquisitive. *




Yup. Angels do not age.

Devils either, for that matter.


----------



## PA (Feb 1, 2002)

It was edited/erased for a reason.

You don't want to know.


----------



## PA (Feb 1, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hmm... He's probably about Gary Gygax`age, considering how well the two of them get along.  *




In fact, that's the fairy tales I was feeding little Gary with before he had to go to bed that would later inspire D&D.

Of course, the ungrateful wretch never gave me credit for that.


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 2, 2002)

_The It's Man checks his pulse..._

Still alive

You aged well for a guy aged 83, you don't look a day older than 56.


----------



## PA (Feb 2, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *The It's Man checks his pulse...
> 
> Still alive
> 
> You aged well for a guy aged 83, you don't look a day older than 56. *




Grr... As if Janos had not been enough of a pain... OK, Mr. It's, so my diabolical scheme backfired... So what? Do you fancy yourself safe, now? As long as _I_ am alive, you'll always have to look behind your beard.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *The It's Man checks his pulse...
> 
> Still alive
> 
> You aged well for a guy aged 83, you don't look a day older than 56. *



/me _dispells_ the _fake pulse_ spell that lies on It's.


----------



## PA (Feb 2, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me dispells the fake pulse spell that lies on It's.  *




You mean It's is a living dead?!  That would indeed explain a lot...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

PA said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean It's is a living dead?!  That would indeed explain a lot... *



The odor is a dead giveaway (pun intended).


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 3, 2002)

I'm not dead, I just smell funny.

_The It's Man wonders if the "I'm a living dead"-excuse is better_


I'll always look behind my beard, it will be a nice surprise to find you there


----------

